# Distances that can be realistically traversed



## Chexmixer (Dec 30, 2013)

I am trying to figure out how far people would be able to travel on foot in one day realistically so I don't accidentally make my characters walk seemingly bizarre distances in too short of a time.


----------



## Andyfuji (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm arguably not the most physically fit person on the planet, but my limit is somewhere around 50 miles.  5 miles is a morning walk; hour or so.  20 miles I start to get very tired, about 6 hours in, I'll definitely be sore the next day.  The very longest I've walked was somewhere between 40 and 50 miles, to the next town and back.  It took from sun up to sun down and I couldn't walk properly the next day.

If your characters are traveling day-by-day long distances, presumably with gear and on unpaved roads, my gut says stick close to the 20 mile mark.  Then again, I'm not a hiker.  So, grains of salt and all.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 31, 2013)

It depends on the level of fitness and the motivation. If you are a prisoner and force-marched you will go farther than people walking for domestic purposes. If you are an athlete used to walking or running long distances, fell walking or climbing you will be able to go for longer - Some context would help.


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 31, 2013)

Terrain, weather conditions and the load they carry have an impact. A heavy load on a steep hill in snow could limit distance travelled to a mile in a day!


----------



## Nickleby (Dec 31, 2013)

A disciplined, armed unit with heavy packs on level ground might cover 20-30 miles a day. They would need time in daylight to break camp in the morning and pitch camp in the evening. Deduct more mileage if they have to hunt and/or forage for their food, if they have to cover their tracks, or if they have to evade an enemy force. Add mileage if they can follow roads or travel lightly. As the others note, there are many variables to consider.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 31, 2013)

As I said, context would help...


----------



## Chexmixer (Dec 31, 2013)

My characters are wandering around from one town to another on dirt roads that go though woods and farmlands


----------



## tabasco5 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not enough context...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 1, 2014)

Chexmixer said:


> My characters are wandering around from one town to another on dirt roads that go though woods and farmlands



Today? In 100 years time? 100 years ago? Before the apocalypse? After the apocalypse? An outbreak of the black death? A war? A famine..........


----------



## Gavrushka (Jan 1, 2014)

Chexmixer, I think what everyone is saying is that you know your characters better than anyone, and you've been given a number of factors that will impact on the distance they can travel. - So, if you take an average of twenty - twenty five miles a day, add all the provisos in the posts above, and come to a conclusion based on common sense.

The one other factor is need. - Do they _need_ to get to a particular place in a hurry? - I think you've all you require now, yes?


----------

